# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  دعوه للنقاش  24

## محمدمناع

*كلما  سطر فيك     قليل   وكل ماقيل عنك بسيط     وسياتي يوما نقول فيه لولاك  لما كان الشجن حزينا وما كان الطرب جميل وما كان الالق متحا
 ولا اظنك ناضبا يا (بسفور) الجمال الجاري ويا نسر المريخ الجارح  
قالو مستشهدين بقول اسما بنت  ابابكر رضي الله عنهما (اما ان لهذا الفارس ان يترجل) وترد عليهم بقدم من  ماس وراس من ياقوت وتلقمهم حجر من سجيل يحرق مافي جوفهم والبطون ياخير من  سدد وراوغ وامتع وابدع واجاد يانجمة العقد الاخير 
فيصل العجب العجيب والعجيب جدا  حدثني بربك كيف تجيد هكذا وقلي كيف تبدع هكذا وحدثني كيف يكون (الالهام)كنت  اسعد الناس بتالقك وكنت اسعدهم ايضا بقدوم الكروجر لاني من غلاة الكروجراب 
وسعيد ايضا بحروفي في المنبر بعد العوده والحمد لله 
ولنا عوده

هذا بوست كان ايام رجوع كروجر 

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*هل تعتقد ان العجب قد ان له الترجل؟


هل يستطيع ريكاردو اعادة صياغة الاسطوره؟

كرامة فيصل الكرويه علي المحك ماذا تري؟

*

----------


## مناوي

*سدد وراوغ وامتع وابدع واجاد يانجمة العقد الاخير


بث ليس الان يا ود مناع 
علية ان يترجل ..!!! 
نعم لا يوجد مثيلة الان في الملاعب .. 
لكن من الافضل ان يترجل حتي لا يسمع كلام الناس 
الكثير .. وهو البقولو الناس شوية ..!! 

عوداً حميداً يا ابو حميد 

*

----------


## samawal

*بوست رائع
لكن العجب هو من يحدد 
ذلك وإن رأى أنه قادر على 
العطاء فلماذا نحرم أنفسنا
من متعة أداءه يا مناع ؟

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

سدد وراوغ وامتع وابدع واجاد يانجمة العقد الاخير


بث ليس الان يا ود مناع 
علية ان يترجل ..!!! 
نعم لا يوجد مثيلة الان في الملاعب .. 
لكن من الافضل ان يترجل حتي لا يسمع كلام الناس 
الكثير .. وهو البقولو الناس شوية ..!! 

عوداً حميداً يا ابو حميد 




الحبيب مناوي 
كنت في يوم كتابت هذا  البوست متألم جدا لان هنالك شائعه راجت عن شطب العميد

وصدقني لن نطيق ان نطلق عليه صافرات الاستهجان 

في المريخ الان لاعبين العجب (افيد) منهم 

والعجب اظنه محتار 

ومناوي ياحبيب 


*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

بوست رائع
لكن العجب هو من يحدد 
ذلك وإن رأى أنه قادر على 
العطاء فلماذا نحرم أنفسنا
من متعة أداءه يا مناع ؟



الغالي حد الرهق الحبيب الكاتب المتميز الصحفي الفذ المريخي بدرجة مشير
الاخ والصديق والحبيب جدا سمؤال عبد الباقي تشرف بوستي بمرورك الانيق

انا من انصار اعتزال فيصل العجب 

*

----------


## مناوي

*الحبيب تكعيب محمد مناع تحياتي .. 
ريكاردو لا يستطيع اعادة صياغة الدرة ملك الكفر 
ولا يمكن ان يشطب .. 
وانما بواسة خطاب اعتزال وبموافقتة شخصياً للتنحي وليس بالقوة (شطب)
نعم هنالك لاعبين اقل عطاءاً منه لكن برضو ( العمر ليهو احكامو في اللعبه) 
ولا انا غلطاااااااان 
الم تتزكر ترجل الراحل الخالد في ازهاننا سيدا وسيد ابو ابوها (سامي السامي )
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الحبيب تكعيب محمد مناع تحياتي .. 
ريكاردو لا يستطيع اعادة صياغة الدرة ملك الكفر 
ولا يمكن ان يشطب .. 
وانما بواسة خطاب اعتزال وبموافقتة شخصياً للتنحي وليس بالقوة (شطب)
نعم هنالك لاعبين اقل عطاءاً منه لكن برضو ( العمر ليهو احكامو في اللعبه) 
ولا انا غلطاااااااان 
الم تتزكر ترجل الراحل الخالد في ازهاننا سيدا وسيد ابو ابوها (سامي السامي )



ابد معك يا حبيب من حيث انتهيت
ترجل خالد في ظروف غير هذه وللاسف ترجل خالد وترجلت معه اشياء كثيره 
ريكاردو اظنه يستطيع اعاده صياغة العجب لانه فعل الشي عينه مع (قاروره) 
خطاب اعتزال العجب اظنه امر قاسي عليه لذالك ارجو ان يهتدي المجتمع المريخي لفكره اخري
وعلي حد قولك(نعم هنالك لاعبين اقل عطاءاً منه) لذالك ارجو ان لايصح الا الصحيح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مادام العجب مقتنع انه يقدر يلعب نحنا معاهو
بس يشد حيله معانا شويه ونحنا بنتمها ليهو بالدعوات الصادقة



*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



ابد معك يا حبيب من حيث انتهيت
ترجل خالد في ظروف غير هذه وللاسف ترجل خالد وترجلت معه اشياء كثيره 
ريكاردو اظنه يستطيع اعاده صياغة العجب لانه فعل الشي عينه مع (قاروره) 
خطاب اعتزال العجب اظنه امر قاسي عليه لذالك ارجو ان يهتدي المجتمع المريخي لفكره اخري
وعلي حد قولك(نعم هنالك لاعبين اقل عطاءاً منه) لذالك ارجو ان لايصح الا الصحيح



مشكور يا ود مناع 
لكن ريكاردو لا يستطيع اعادة العمر ..!! 
وحتي التمارين الشاقة الان فيصل لن يتحملها ..!!
بعدين انا قلت الخالد واقصد سامي عزالدين عليه رحمة الله
                        	*

----------


## الملك

*الأخ العزيز محمد أحمد منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاع 

الموضوع مميز جداً والنظر بهذا الأفق المتمعن يعني شئ واحد وهو أنك تملك ناصية الإبداع التحليلي  وما أحوج الزعيم لهكذا تفكير..
نلاحظ ومنذ فترة كتابات  تنصح العجب بالإعتزال !!!!أعتقد اننا كمريخاب يجب أن نبتعد عن قامة مثل العجب عندما يحلو لنا الكلام وإنشاء السطور,فالعجب  قامة أكبر من تحليلات سطحية وآراء عابرة..
نعلم أنه من حق كل فرد التعبير عن رأيه ولكن لكل شئ حدود والكلام عن العجب ممنــــــــوع ..ليس ممنوعاً لاننا نملك الحجر على آرائكم ولكنه ممنوع لأنه الملك فيصل عجب..لن أضيف لردي كلمات عن العجب  فهو الذي  يعمل دائماً   بدون كلمات..وهنا الدرس..
منــــــــــــــاع موضوعك أهم من موضوع الإنتخابات التي تستحوز على كتابات الكثير من الناس وهنا يكمن (الفرق)..
تقبل مروري يا صفوة

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكور يا ود مناع 
لكن ريكاردو لا يستطيع اعادة العمر ..!! 
وحتي التمارين الشاقة الان فيصل لن يتحملها ..!!
بعدين انا قلت الخالد واقصد سامي عزالدين عليه رحمة الله



مشكور يا الحبوب
اراك قد عاقبتني في نسيان الالف واللام وكنت اعني (سامي) فكانت خالد وخال وسامي عيون في راس المريخ

مناوي 

القيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاده ؟؟

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مادام العجب مقتنع انه يقدر يلعب نحنا معاهو
بس يشد حيله معانا شويه ونحنا بنتمها ليهو بالدعوات الصادقة






2

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الملك
					

الأخ العزيز محمد أحمد منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاع 

الموضوع مميز جداً والنظر بهذا الأفق المتمعن يعني شئ واحد وهو أنك تملك ناصية الإبداع التحليلي  وما أحوج الزعيم لهكذا تفكير..
نلاحظ ومنذ فترة كتابات  تنصح العجب بالإعتزال !!!!أعتقد اننا كمريخاب يجب أن نبتعد عن قامة مثل العجب عندما يحلو لنا الكلام وإنشاء السطور,فالعجب  قامة أكبر من تحليلات سطحية وآراء عابرة..
نعلم أنه من حق كل فرد التعبير عن رأيه ولكن لكل شئ حدود والكلام عن العجب ممنــــــــوع ..ليس ممنوعاً لاننا نملك الحجر على آرائكم ولكنه ممنوع لأنه الملك فيصل عجب..لن أضيف لردي كلمات عن العجب  فهو الذي  يعمل دائماً   بدون كلمات..وهنا الدرس..
منــــــــــــــاع موضوعك أهم من موضوع الإنتخابات التي تستحوز على كتابات الكثير من الناس وهنا يكمن (الفرق)..
تقبل مروري يا صفوة






الاخ المفضال الملك 
(ان لله عباد اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس) والعجب منهم 
كيف لنا بجسد بلا راس وهل لنا من يقودنا ويكفينا شر الانقياد ؟
لن نقبل ان يريق كائن من كان ماء وجه العميد ولن نقبل الاستهجان وصافراته علي الاسطوره 
ولن نجازيه بالخير الا بخير منه 
تقدم سن الملك نعم 
تاخرت حالته البدنيه نعم 
ولكن هل تراجع سلوك العجب يوما ؟ وهل بخل يوما؟ وهل خان القميص يوما؟ وهل وهل وهل ؟
لابد من التوافق علي (كيف سيكون العجب الموسم القادم) وهذا مربط الفرس
اما بخصوص الانتخابات فعندي راي لايعجب الكثيرين لذالك اسمح لي ان احجبه.
ولاتكون الحروف مميزه ياكبير الافق والادراك الا بمرور امثالكم عليها 
دمت موفور الصحه صحيح الوجدان والسريره يا حبيب 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



مشكور يا الحبوب
اراك قد عاقبتني في نسيان الالف واللام وكنت اعني (سامي) فكانت خالد وخال وسامي عيون في راس المريخ

مناوي 

القيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاده ؟؟




يقبل تحياتي ..
 ولك الف شكر علي سعة صدرك الرحب .. 
القياده ؟؟؟
معليش لم اعاتبك وانما توضيح فقط 
بث ليس هنالك قائد بالمريخ بعد الديسكو (ابراهومة ) ..
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يقبل تحياتي ..
 ولك الف شكر علي سعة صدرك الرحب .. 
القياده ؟؟؟
معليش لم اعاتبك وانما توضيح فقط 
بث ليس هنالك قائد بالمريخ بعد الديسكو (ابراهومة ) ..



منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوي 
القياده فن وزوق وادب 
والعجب كوره وادب 
ولك الحب 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوي 
القياده فن وزوق وادب 
والعجب كوره وادب 
ولك الحب 




لكنه يفتقد لفن القياده ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ظل العجب طوال سنوات وسنوات
ملكاً متوجاً
على جبين الصفوة
لإبداعه
لمهارته
لأخلاقه
لكارزميته
لحسمه أصعب المباريات




لا يظل الحال على حاله
ولو دامت لدامت لمن سبقوه


آن له أن يترجل
ليحافظ على ألقه وملكه فى قلوبنا
قبل أن تطاله أيادى الزمان
ويسمع صافرات الإستهجان من على المدرجات ...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*إخوتى الكرام لكم التحية , نعطى العجب فرصة لانه يرى ان بامكانه ان يقدم الكثير وشهر 6 مابعيد انه ملك الطرب  
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*إخوتى الكرام :
حين أصاب المرض و الوهن مؤسس مجموعة شركات الراجحى بالمملكة العربية السعودية , أصبح جميع ذريته يتناحرون لكسب وده قبل لحظة الوداع طمعا فى التركة , وصل بهم الأمر أن يتم إختطافه من بيت أحد أبناءه لصالح إبن أخر , مما حدا ببعضهم ( من لم يستطع تنفيذ خطط الخطف) رفع قضية حجر عليه , على والدهم , ليتم الحجر عليه حتى وفاته , ليسرع بعد ذلك الأبناء بإقتسام الثروة .
كل ذلك تم أمام ناظرى الشريك الأصغر لوالدهم و هو أخاه , فما كان منه بعد وفاة أخيه إلا أن جمع جميع أمواله و أحضر أبناءه و بناته , وهو فى صحة جيدة , وقام بتقسيم جميع أمواله بينهم و ترك لنفسه فقط شركة منتجات الدواجن والتى يأكل من مواردها الجزء اليسير و يذهب غالبية ريعها لصالح الأوقاف وهى التى ستؤول بكاملها لصالح الأوقاف بعد وفاته .
و لكم فى طمبل العظة .
اللهم حسن الخاتمة . 
و المعنى واضح . 


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



الحبيب مناوي 
كنت في يوم كتابت هذا  البوست متألم جدا لان هنالك شائعه راجت عن شطب العميد

وصدقني لن نطيق ان نطلق عليه صافرات الاستهجان 

في المريخ الان لاعبين العجب (افيد) منهم 

والعجب اظنه محتار 

ومناوي ياحبيب 






جبتها من الآخر يا مناع الله يديك العافية ...

في المريخ الان لاعبين العجب (افيد) منهم 

وماكده وبس ممكن تقول أفيد من 90% من اللاعبين الحاليين لأنه رغم عدم مشاركته المستمرة ودخوله دائماً كبديل إلا أنه ثالث أكثر لاعبي المريخ صناعة للأهداف بعد قلق وساكواها ...

يبقي يتشطب كيف !!!!! ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مافى كورس تدريب كارب كدة فى ألمانيا ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

مافى كورس تدريب كارب كدة فى ألمانيا ؟؟؟ 





2
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


جبتها من الآخر يا مناع الله يديك العافية ...

في المريخ الان لاعبين العجب (افيد) منهم 

وماكده وبس ممكن تقول أفيد من 90% من اللاعبين الحاليين لأنه رغم عدم مشاركته المستمرة ودخوله دائماً كبديل إلا أنه ثالث أكثر لاعبي المريخ صناعة للأهداف بعد قلق وساكواها ...

يبقي يتشطب كيف !!!!! ...




االعجب يا حبيب والله الاخر بعيد ياخي كان دايرين نجرد الحساب الولد 
العجب غير التمريرات الحاسمه والاهداف (الجميله) عندو حاجات لو غادر المريخ ممكن جدا تغادر معاهو 
والعجب الان في خريف العطاء لذالك لابد من موقف محدد من القمه والقاع في هذا الشأن المهم ولا رايك شنو؟
فاول 
اسف جدا يا عزو والله ماكان بي يدي حاجه



*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شطب العجب بهذه الطريقة سبة لن يغفرها التاريخ.العجب ضحية المدربين الذين فشلوا فى رفع معدل اللياقة عنده والركن فى الاحتياطى من دون مبرر وعندما يدخل يصنع الفارق فى ربع ساعة.وكما قال القذافى سوف تندمون حين لا ينفع الندم.احذروا شطب العجب بهذه الطريقة التى لا تشبه المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



الغالي حد الرهق الحبيب الكاتب المتميز الصحفي الفذ المريخي بدرجة مشير
الاخ والصديق والحبيب جدا سمؤال عبد الباقي تشرف بوستي بمرورك الانيق

انا من انصار اعتزال فيصل العجب 




تسلم كتير على عباراتك الأنيقة 
في حقي .
وأنا كذلك إذا... !!!!!!



*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

شطب العجب بهذه الطريقة سبة لن يغفرها التاريخ.العجب ضحية المدربين الذين فشلوا فى رفع معدل اللياقة عنده والركن فى الاحتياطى من دون مبرر وعندما يدخل يصنع الفارق فى ربع ساعة.وكما قال القذافى سوف تندمون حين لا ينفع الندم.احذروا شطب العجب بهذه الطريقة التى لا تشبه المريخ.





قد اسمعت اذ ناديت حيا


*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					


تسلم كتير على عباراتك الأنيقة 
في حقي .
وأنا كذلك إذا... !!!!!!




ابشر بالخير 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

هل تعتقد ان العجب قد ان له الترجل؟










ولم لا

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ولم لا






عشان نعم لاتناسب العجب ونحن علي كيف ملكنا

*

----------


## ياسر عباس

*كلمات رائعة من صفوي رائع لك كل التقدير والاحترام وأنت تجبرنا علي المشاركة ليس لأنني من أنصار استمرار العجب ،لكنها من صميم  الكلمات العذبة والتي كتبتها بعناية فائقة ..
عجبي لمن أجبره علي ذلك وهو لم يدري أنه خجول لدرجة لا يعرفها الا لمن كان لصيقا به !!
صدقني لن تجد في ملاعبنا سابقا وحاليا من يملك نصف ما يملكه من موهبة و أخلاق حميده ..
ولكن آه ...آه ..


لك الود والتقدير ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*طيب  وكت ما دايرين شطب العجب قبلتو بي شطب أبو عنجة والمرحوم وعيسي صباح الخير  وبدر الدين وغيرهم من الذين توهجو في سماء الزعيم ونسيتو مقصلة الشطب  الجماعي المريخ ليس حكراً للاعب بعينه وما في حد يقدر ينكر دور أي لاعب قدم  للمريخ لكنها سنة. والله أنا علي قناعة تامة أن خانة العجب لو ذهب ستظل  شاغرة وما في لاعب بيقدر يملاها لكن كمان يا صفوة العجب في الموسم المنصرم  ما لعب 4 ساعات فلماذا لا يفسح المجال لآخر أكثر منه جهداً ونفعاً

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*العجب لاعب يستحيل تعويضه . 
بس العمر ليهو أحكام و دى سنة الحياة .
*

----------

